# Spring-Assisted Knife - what is your experience ?



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thinking to get a good quality knife with one hand operation, it should be light enough that it can be clipped on my belt, and I don't even notice it is there.

I sail solo a lot and will be doing more and more . I have two letterman, they are both a bit heavy and can't open with one hand. What is your experience and what you don't like about it. 

TIA.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

never take a knife to a gun fight,for defense i'd about as soon have a club


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

I have not had good experiences with any spring-loaded or switchblade knives. In most instances, the steel was not the high-Rockwell type for a real utility knife. A friend of mine owned a German paratrooper switchblade, that made a decent screwdriver, and that's about all. Police models may be better, but may not be legal to carry.
Currently I use a Spyderco sheepsfoot knife, one-hands great (as long as you've practiced with it a time or two before trying to pull it out to cut a line when you are in a pinch), and comes in all stainless.
I'm presuming you're thinking of line-cutting duties and not knife-fighting. If you're thinking of the later, ponder for a moment why good combat steel costs so much, and debate whether or not you want to stake your life on a knife that isn't quality.


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

Spring assist "may" not be legal in your state so check. Do they work...you bet, some have so much assist they almost fly out of your hand. Look for good steel like AUS 6 or AUS 8, or better, Solingen stainless steel (german made Boker brand) and with the Boker get the X-15 treatment (salt spray treatment). Ceramic Teflon blades are cool and very spendy, but fragile and have no place for general cutting IMO.
I keep Kershaw spring assist rescue knives (no points) on my PFD's with the glass breaker removed.
I'm sure others will have a different opinions, but that is mine. I'm never without a knife....period.
Best of luck
Kary
S/V Mariah
#49080


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I used to carry Spyderco knives all the time and still do on occaision. A few years ago I picked up a Kershaw with a Ken Onion designed spring assist, the onion. The knife was small, light, sharp and incredibly fast to deploy. The past year or so I came accross a much larger Kershaw RAM, that acts like it has a spring assist and love it. It gets used frequently and holds an edge well. Considering the amount of sweat and salt water this has been exposed to it has been incredibly tolerant. If this one ever gets lost I'll buy another. Although I carry the plain blade, the serrated version can be seen here Kershaw RAM Flipper Hawk-Lock® 3-1/8" Satin Combo Edge Blade - Knifecenter.com

I've had good luck with a variety of items that have been purchased thru the Knifecenter as far as quick, reasonably priced shipping.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Just don't put it IN your pocket. Accidental activation can be a real day-breaker.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

as said spring opened knives are not the best quality until you spend lots of money ( think 200 and much higher ). now there are lots of spring assisting knives that are good, walmart carries kershaws for good prices. there are also some gerbers that are not spring assisted but can be opened just as fast.

i hate to say it go look at walmart or a gun show to see what is available


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

jerryrl sailed with me a few weeks ago and he had this seriously cool knife that you could actually take to a gun fight and feel pretty ballsy.

I forget the make, Canadian something? Jerry...what was that thing?


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

I currently have the Spyderco Atlantic Salt serrated It's a great NON-RUSTING, thumb activated (no spring) knife. Easy one hand opening, and one hand closing with just a little practice. It's flaw is that it has no spike, nor shackle key.

My future knife is this Boye knife.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Military issue*

For years I used a USAF-issued parachute survival knife with good results.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

For working on my own boat I would use a stiff back knife. When working on commercial vessels I carry a folding knife that I can open with one hand. 
Have not found a need for a switch blade (spring assisted knife).


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The problem with spring-assisted blades is that, no matter how good the blade steel is, the spring itself has to be made of mild steel and will corrode away quickly. Use a quality folder - Benchmade, Spyderco, CRKT (Columbia River Knife & Tool) to mention just a few. All make excellent models which cana be opened ambidextrously single-handed. I like the bare-bones models with aluminum housing and would always recommend a semi-serrated edge for shipboard use. This CRKT knife has served me well - I've used it a lot both in and under the water and find it easy to strip if I forget to WD-40 it after use and I keep the edge sharp with a Lansky sharpening kit I have aboard.

p.s. I used to deal in these and I've met a number of the knife designers and they are, without exception, rather strange people - 25% engineer, 25% metallurgist and 50% artist.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

CKRT - that's the knife I was thinking of. Thanks Zan.

Jerry had the M16 Zytel I think. Impressive knife that one.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I carry a spare 3"(?) kitchen paring knife in a belt sheath. No springs, no hinges, no nothing and it is relatively cheap, although it is a good brand with a good stainless blade. It stays razor sharp. Doesn't get in the way. And no, it doesn't get used in the galley.

I like to know that if I really need it fast, all I have to do is pull it out, no flicks, no opening, nothing that could possibly get messed up.

I also have a backup knife inside my PFD, that's a simple "hinged" one like Zanshin mentions, with a nub on the blade so that it can be swung open with one thumb. That one's much shorter, I couldn't keep anything more than two or three inches long in the PFD without a problem about 'folding' it.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

KAI USA : Kershaw Search Results

made in the USA. i always keep it handy and only use in 'must work' situations. for the day to day i have an assortment of swiss army knives and a smith and wesson tactical.
Smith & Wesson SWAT Assisted Opening Folder 3.7" Black Plain Edge - Knifecenter.com


----------



## Paul2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Not a fan of auto knives*

I don't think auto knives are as good as a one hand operation non spring activated knife. I have better grip and control over the knife when I don't have to loosen my grip to push a button. I prefer a good quality knife that I can open with one hand but has a solid lock that moves in front of the blade, not a little notch on the back of it. I really don't want the lock to fail if I need it. My favorite is a Benchmade stryker with a half serrated blade. It opens with very little effort once you get use to swinging it correctly and I don't have to worry about a spring failing, or a legal problem. If auto knives were perfectly legal everywhere, I would still opt for a manual opening knife. There are many high quality knives made similar to the one I posted here, but the design is solid.


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*diver's knife*

I carry a diver's knife on my belt. It has a 3 inch serrated blade and it clips into it's plastic sheath. It's a one hand operation to press the release with one finger while the rest of the hand has hold of the handle. It's very sharp and stays that way.


----------



## Paul2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

*I don't know what type steel is used*

Some probably hold up better around salt water. I would think anything used by navy seals would have to be salt water approved.


----------



## Paul2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.mikov.biz/knives/BMstryker700.jpg

This is the benchmade Stryker in stainless.

Sorry about doing it in 3 posts, it would not let me post a link until I had a few under my belt. I think a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've carred a CRKT M16 for years. It's not spring loaded, but opens with one hand. It has a belt clip. I sharpen it with the Lansky/Gatgo type sharpening system.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Lots of good quality folders have been mentioned here and I own one or two of several of the brands mentioned like a Benchmade AFCK, several Spyderco's and a CRKT. Before I started working in a place were I have to go through security every day, I had one of them in my pocket every day. Still feel naked without, but on the boat I have a cheap West Marine sheepfoot type blade for a folder. Its nowhere near as durable a knife as a Spyderco or Benchmade but it gets the job done and is no big deal if it goes overboard. Good quality locking folders with one hand opening are not cheap and an equivalent automatic would be a good deal more expensive than the thumb opener.

That said it would probably be a better idea to have a couple of decent fixed blade dive knives stowed at the cockpit and mast rather than a folder in your pocket though.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

I carry a Spyderco Harpy in my pocket (when I remember) and have a leatherman on my pfd. I also have a few fixed blades strategically placed around the vessel. No crab is safe within 400'


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Onboard, i've got rigging knives, swiss army knives, dive knifes, scaling knives, leatherman tools... but the knife that always seems to be at hand is this cheapo:


















I got it as a Christmas gift, just a stocking stuffer, but it is a better knife than it has any right to be.

Lockback knife blade on one end, retractable utility blade on the other, opens easily with one hand. The only drawback, which wasn't that hard to rectify, is there was no lanyard ring. two minutes on the drill press and a flag clip solved that problem.
I'm not a big fan of spring knives, simply because i have lost two overboard, both times when I tried to open them with greasy hands. Sprung right out of my hand and gone.


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

bljones said:


> I'm not a big fan of spring knives, simply because i have lost two overboard, both times when I tried to open them with greasy hands. Sprung right out of my hand and gone.


You're not supposed to get the "flying" models for that very reason.

 
In my earlier post I was reluctant to relate one of my experiences with a spring-loaded knife... a friend of mine (security police) had one on his belt, and I asked to see it. So he hands it to me, and I'm looking it over, pawing around on it and he gets really nervous, and finally asked to have it back in a funny voice - I had been holding it with my finger on the "trigger" where the blade would have opened me up had I pressed it. He didn't tell me it did that, and I didn't suspect.
 
His was a police model, and if accidently triggered, would have made quite a mess.
I can one hand a Spyderco just fine, thank you.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Stone River Gear - Ceramic Folding Knives - SRG4RCW/B


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

For cruisers, you also have to remember that even any knife that can be opened with one hand may be illegal in other countries.

I worked on a project and we had a Danish film company following us around and sending video and newspaper stories off about us daily. They all carried knives you could open one-handed. It was really funny because if you asked for a knife, all of them would whip out a knife and open it. I finally asked about it and they said that these knives are illegal in Denmark so they ALWAYS carried them out of the country and hid them at home. They went on to explain that they bought them in the US at a gun show when they were doing a series of articles on guns in the US. Those guys were a hoot to work with.


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

Allanbc said:


> I worked on a project and we had a Danish film company following us around and sending video and newspaper stories off about us daily. They all carried knives you could open one-handed. It was really funny because if you asked for a knife, all of them would whip out a knife and open it...


I worked for more than a decade on a military installation, and what you describe is normal behavior for military guys...
ask if anyone has a knife, and all you can hear all around you is "snick, snick, snick" as blades are being popped open.
:laugher 
Then you have the difficulty of trying to choose which knife to use, while everyone else passes their knives around and admires/discusses. Lots of entertainment value.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

"Then you have the difficulty of trying to choose which knife to use, while everyone else passes their knives around and admires/discusses. Lots of entertainment value."

I hear you..


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

nemier said:


> I carry a Spyderco Harpy in my pocket (when I remember) and have a leatherman on my pfd. I also have a few fixed blades strategically placed around the vessel. No crab is safe within 400'


nemier that is beauty, given the curve of the blade do you find it limiting in it's use?

John


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you Captains for your input.

After reading the entire thread, I think a dive knife with 3" to 4" blade is the best for my intended use. I may pick up an assisted knife as a toy to play with. 

Just for your information, I also want to let you know that I drive above the speed limit every single day. I call myself a law bidding citizen


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

if you go the dive knife route they make both pointed end and blunt... i always opt for the blunt as i tend to need to 'pry' much more often than 'stab'

KERSHAW 1008BLP SEA HUNTER DIVE KNIFE, BLUNT END PRYBAR, 420J2 STAINLESS BLADE, 7 3/4'' OVERALL


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Very good point, QMick. I will follow your suggestion.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

Like so many others here I have several knife and knife tools; I have 2 leatherman tools, one large and one pocket verity that i use all the time and I have a generic boating knife on board. BUT, I wear a Swiss Army knife, actually an Alingi knife. It is pricey but seems to always fit the bill.
Alinghi Yachtsman Ranger 16310 Wenger Swiss Army Knifehttp://www.wengernah.com/alinghi-yachtsman-ranger-16310


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

It is not too bad here. I think it is very reasonable.

Swiss Army Alinghi Yachtsman 17-tool Black Knife | Overstock.com


----------



## lydanynom (May 26, 2010)

Myerchin's new knife is sourced from China rather than Japan like the rest of their lineup, and so is significantly cheaper. China being China, of course the exact same knife immediately became available without the Myerchin branding through other channels.

I bought two of the generic version because I wanted a couple of serviceable utility knives to have handy on the boat -- one in the toolbox and one on a hook in the lazarette --, and for fifteen bucks I am amazed at the quality of what I got. For what they cost and what I am using them for I don't think it's a deal that can be beat, and I am not going to cry if I lose one over the side. I think I am going to get at least two more.


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

Go with what makes sense for you and your use - I am a huge fan of Boye knives as their edge and blades seem to hold better than the others that I keep on board. Boye Knives Cobalt Blade Boat Knife - Rigging & Sailing Yacht Knife We keep the marlinspike with sheepsfoot end attached to all our PFD's (which are worn when on deck/in cockpit at sea) and use Cobalt 3's for galley work and general sheath knife applications. That being said - pointed knives make me nervous on deck in a sea. Good luck.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Other posters have already mentioned thumb opening as a good alternative to spring operated. I use an inexpensive Gerber that I got at Home Depot. The blade's about 3", it has a very narrow profile, and the blade is half serrated. Also has a clip on the side. 

With a smidge of oil on the mechanism, it will pop open with just a flick of the wrist. Very dramatic. Probably even more dramatic if you flick the knife overboard. The thumb operation is super easy, and definitely one-handed. It's a locking back and with a little dexterity, can be closed with one hand. 

Just google: Gerber paraframe stainless serrated edge


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"pointed knives make me nervous on deck in a sea."
Yargh, unless you be stabbing at sharks.

Mr. Dremel solves the pointy problem very nicely.


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

The pointy part is why I prefer the sheepsfoot blade for these kinds of things.

In addition to the Spyderco-style thumb hole for easy opening, there are several makers sporting a raised stud which also work well. Not everyone is happy with the thumb hole method.


----------

